
How would you beam an AI to mars? - RichardHeart
What would give it physical usefulness on arrival? Saw Sam Altman say it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;1Mjnwl5TPXU?t=13m41s
======
4e1a
Use the InterPlanetary File System. [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

I think it's 'physical usefulness' would already be shipped via rocket or some
other sling-shot.

~~~
RichardHeart
I'd have to imagine the AI would be just a "patch" at that point. Sam Altman
suggested laser transportation in the video.

